# Tyranid Bio titan-sized hive Queen



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

My current project, the biggest one I've ever made. 
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-4491488.html
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-4553584.html
http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-4684575.html

Currently in painting, that's hell of a job due to insane amount of details. Anyway, wings, skin and backplates are done. Now working on all bony parts. Scheme will be classical tyranid, red/orange/rown skin, snakebite leather/bubonic brown/bleached bone for chitin. Wings will be translucent and backplates optional (won't glue them, so I can remove them at will).
Let me know what you think !


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the third link doesn't appear to be working. I like the way its developing, its amazing the difference those plates make down the legs already. Also much prefer your crushing claws to the fex chunky ones


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

It works for me, maybe try another time ?

My claws are about 3-4 times bigger than the original fex claws


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Only probelm is, is this a Queen or a Norn Queen? If the latter, then you've got it in Epic scale, but you're going to need to represent the fact that somehow it produces squillions of baby Tyranids a day.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Just a queen, or a super tyrant if you prefer, no norn queen here. I don't like the idea of a queen stuck in the vessel and never seeing the battlefield.

Do you want to to know more ? Then check my post in the fluff section


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey, Norn Queens would see battle, if they get attacked. It must be awfully depressing for the raiding parties on Tyranid Hive Ships to go so far only to find that the thing they've been sent to destroy is bigger than an Emperor-class titan. In any case, if something survived a Hive Ship crashing into a planet, it'd be the Queen. Now _tat_ could be the focus of a great campaign.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> Hey, Norn Queens would see battle, if they get attacked. It must be awfully depressing for the raiding parties on Tyranid Hive Ships to go so far only to find that the thing they've been sent to destroy is bigger than an Emperor-class titan. In any case, if something survived a Hive Ship crashing into a planet, it'd be the Queen. Now _tat_ could be the focus of a great campaign.


That would be an excellent idea... I might think of trying to make a norn queen later (for Epic of course  )


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

You wouldn't need an Epic-sized queen for scale reasons. You could get a 3:4-scale Alien Queen from any huge movie prop shop, give it a bonier skullplate, and there you go. Though, admittedly, it'd have to be a gym-hall-sized game.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> Hey, Norn Queens would see battle, if they get attacked. It must be awfully depressing for the raiding parties on Tyranid Hive Ships to go so far only to find that the thing they've been sent to destroy is bigger than an Emperor-class titan. In any case, if something survived a Hive Ship crashing into a planet, it'd be the Queen. Now _tat_ could be the focus of a great campaign.


Ooo the imagery this conjures up. If only they would give $100 million to someone like Ridley Scott or Tim Burton to direct something like that.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey guys, the beast is now ready to spread havoc in any preys ! 

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-5113712.html

Hope you guys enjoy it !


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

its so good it makes me wanna cry


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

thats amazing!! what size base is it on ???


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

slaanesh's tears said:


> thats amazing!! what size base is it on ???


Thanks man ! The base is 3 CD's glue together.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that looks awesome dude reminds me of the Alien queen from alien versus preadator


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Really gorgeous dude. It's clear a lot of thought has been put into its construction and the paint job is superb.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

FrozenOrb said:


> Really gorgeous dude. It's clear a lot of thought has been put into its construction and the paint job is superb.


Hell yeah, some nights I woke up, my mind boiling with ideas and questions about this creature


----------

